# Troll Hunter (2010)



## Anthony G Williams (Mar 10, 2012)

This is something different: a Norwegian "found footage" film with a combination of fantasy, horror and comedy elements.

It purports to be the result of a student film project anonymously handed in to the film company which is releasing it. Each scene was therefore filmed from only one viewpoint, the pictures are sometimes jerky and the scenes cut abruptly from one to the next, with no background music. It reminded me of the brief period during which I tried to film my holidays on a camcorder!

Three students set out to make a film about bear hunting, and learn about the presence of a suspected poacher. They follow him, only to discover that he is after much bigger and more dangerous game than bears. It is giving away no secrets (given the title and the inclusion of a gigantic beast in the posters promoting the film) to reveal that he is after trolls….The students follow the troll hunter in a sometimes hair-raising, sometimes comic series of adventures before the dramatic climax.

Troll Hunter is an entertaining film, convincingly acted by the young students but dominated by Otto Jespersen, who delivers a great performance as the laconic, cynical, expressionless hunter, wearily going through what for him is his routine and tiresome official job of hunting down the most dangerous beasts on the planet - beasts whose existence the government is very anxious to keep secret.

There's  a moment of unexpected humour right at the end, when Jens Stoltenburg, who really is the Prime Minister of Norway, is seen in an interview saying "Norway has trolls". The interview was genuine, but the audio slightly edited…he was actually referring to the Troll oil field just off the coast of Norway!

Incidentally, I don't know what language the UK cinema release version was in, but as I watched it on DVD I had a choice and elected to watch it in Norwegian (with subtitles, of course!). I hate films with dubbed-in speech; I find listening to the original language much more authentic and interesting even though I don't understand it, and relying on the subtitles doesn't bother me.

(An extract from my SFF blog)


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 10, 2012)

I read a review of this film about a week ago and I found it on Netflix and have it in my queue to to watch. It must be making its way into the English-speaking mainstream(?).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 18, 2012)

Watched this a couple of weeks ago.

I think the endearing thing about the film is that it makes it clear from the start that it's going to be pretty tongue in cheek.

But the dark humour really works very well with this. I won't post any spoilers, but for those who have watched it, the way they make religion a key concern is interesting, but is just sublime when they get the "second cameraman" later on. 

For those who haven't seen it - a genuinely enjoyable quirky film. Probably worth watching, if nothing else for the experience.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Mar 18, 2012)

I said:


> But the dark humour really works very well with this. I won't post any spoilers, but for those who have watched it, the way they make religion a key concern is interesting, but is just sublime when they get the "second cameraman" later on.


Yes indeed - that was a laugh-out-loud moment!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 24, 2013)

Encouraging comments. I just ordered the DVD online and am looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Verse (Apr 24, 2013)

I love the way this film deals with Troll tropes - Goats, Bridges, smelling the blood of Christians.



Spoiler



At the start, the Troll hunter checks that they are all atheists. Later, it transpires that one of the student team is actually a Christian - it doesn't work out well for him. His replacement is a Muslim woman. When asked if trolls can smell Muslims the Troll hunter just shrugs, no clue.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Sep 24, 2014)

The first and only subtitled movie I could get my kids to sit through.  They loved it.   The build up and reveal were perfect.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 24, 2014)

I may have to pick this up. I have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with all that's been said. I watched this one night recently when it was on SyFy or a similar channel, and thoroughly enjoyed it. And like Anthony, I was entirely happy with watching it with the original Norwegian dialogue, with subtitles, as it made it more authentic for me. If you haven't seen it yet, it's definitely worth looking out for.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Oct 24, 2014)

I recently watched this for the second time - just as enjoyable!


----------

